# how to straighten my wall!



## gavimobile (Jul 22, 2008)

hey folks,

admin please move this post to the right catagory if i posted in the wrong place.

I had a door frame without a door in my kitchen. i took out the door frame and now i want to straighten the wall. what is the best way to even the wall? i plan on straightning it out, plastering it, than paint the entire wall together. please see picture below.







tia


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Gavimobile:
If you use 2 coats of plaster (scratch coat and finish coat) you can even the wall up easily. If you would like to just add a finish coat, you could grind the cement portion down to smooth it up and then plaster. Use a sidegrinder with a concrete grinding rock. A helper with a spray bottle of water could help with the dust by keeping the wall damp. The grinding dust from cement is carcinogenous (causes cancer).
Glenn


----------



## gavimobile (Jul 24, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Gavimobile:
> If you use 2 coats of plaster (scratch coat and finish coat) you can even the wall up easily. If you would like to just add a finish coat, you could grind the cement portion down to smooth it up and then plaster. Use a sidegrinder with a concrete grinding rock. A helper with a spray bottle of water could help with the dust by keeping the wall damp. The grinding dust from cement is carcinogenous (causes cancer).
> Glenn




glen thanks for the reply. i will give it a try thanks! 

btw, i have another section in my house which the wall is totally uneven. the section is about 2.5 feet x 3 feet. can i apply the same method to this large space?

my wall is an old wall and not sheetrock!

tia
gavi


----------



## willneu (Jul 24, 2008)

You may want a builder with some structural knowledge to take a look at the section above the door there, it doesn't look as safe as it could, and the cracks on the left hand side of the door moving upward don't look good.


----------



## gavimobile (Jul 25, 2008)

willneu, thanks for the reply... I appreciate your honesty but im 22 years old living alone out of the country. i have a tight budget here and i have a friend with all the tools i need so if its possible, i would like to stick to the do it yourself method.
Can you give me another sugesstion?

btw i dont know if this helps, but i believe the people who built this appartment didnt use any metal in the walls to hold the wall together! will i need to redo this section?


----------

